# Exploits collecting "free" wood



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*What am I doing here*

For those of you that feel like grabbing a chainsaw and go cut some trees to make things out of, this blog is for you.

Today started yesterday afternoon. Hook up the trailer, sharpen both saes, make sure you have gas and oil, spare chains and filters. Tinker in the shop for a couple hours and go to bed early.

The alarm goes off at 12:45 am. Everything is loaded so it is just a matter of hopping in and going. I am heading 322 miles away. To here ;










It looks like a autumn forest that has shed its leaves. However, it's a burned forest. Not much life here.. This is a salvage operation. Picture last July, it's 110 degrees with a 30 mph wind.many miles SW of here a lightning strike starts a prairie fire. 4 days, 80,000 acre and numerous farms and homes lost. No lives lost, just memories. I know a couple of the farmers involved. They lost all of their buildings and equipment. The insurance will rebuild buildings and replace equipment, but not the memories. As a note, the one thing that virtually none of the farmers had insured was the fences. You don't think much about it, a lot of us have had to repair a fencon our property. Now multiply that times miles of fences. Of course insurance companies being who they are, the fences weren't listed so they don't pay for them. This couple figured the fence would cost about $50,000 to replace.this is a young couple with a baby girl about a year old. Most of her stuff was lost in the house. But the insurance money will buy her new stuff and she'll have a new room to grow up in and that's cool. Her mom knows, she grew up in the old one. They will get new dining room furniture and dishes, that's cool. But her grandmother can't give them as a wedding present. As I said, no humans lost their lives. The family dog is missing,fate and whereabouts unknown. But in the spring they will get a new puppy for their daughter to grow up with. That's always cool. Dad knows, he grew up with the old one. I didn't take many pictures, not sure why. Although it's a scene I will forever see.

The farm had many acres of aromatic red cedar. That's what I came for. I left with a trailer load. I would guess about 400-500 board feet. Was that much wood really worth the trip? In this case yes. In the future, when they say only a few people were affected, remember that those few were really affected. I left for home about 1:00 pm. I'll go back for more trees and take them something that I make out of these.

Future blogs on this topic probably won't be this long, I just felt this one needed its story told.

No live trees were harmed during this adventure. However the saw operator was left with multiple cuts and bruises.

Thanks for letting me take your time.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *What am I doing here*
> 
> For those of you that feel like grabbing a chainsaw and go cut some trees to make things out of, this blog is for you.
> 
> ...


yes, this is a story to be told, and im glad they had insurance for most things, yea i don't think i would have thought of the fence myself…shesh…that's a bunch of money for fence…but, on a farm, its like having or not having a tractor…im glad you were able to salvage some cedar from this, maybe a cedar chest for there winter blankets…..sad story, but no lives were lost, except the dog, if he were alive he would have showed up..but a new puppy will help with new memories…show us some of this wood when you get it milled..


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *What am I doing here*
> 
> For those of you that feel like grabbing a chainsaw and go cut some trees to make things out of, this blog is for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Monte! Here in Texas we are dealing with a 4-5 year drought and the associated fires that have occurred. The Bastrop area south of us lost thousands of acres and hundreds of farms and homes.

Our area was lucky I guess, we are only losing trees due to insect infestation and disease caused from trees weakened by a lack of water.

Every day we see more trees that have fallen because the roots are gone and the ground is so dry. I wish I could harvest all of it, but I can only put so much weight in my shop because it's on pier and beam foundation.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *What am I doing here*
> 
> For those of you that feel like grabbing a chainsaw and go cut some trees to make things out of, this blog is for you.
> 
> ...


I concur with Dallas, as I live next door to Bastrop in Austin Tx and saw first had what a wild fire can do and as mentioned in your story Monte, it was started by way of electricity only not by nature it was man made power line that sparked the fire.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *What am I doing here*
> 
> For those of you that feel like grabbing a chainsaw and go cut some trees to make things out of, this blog is for you.
> 
> ...


You are what I call a rough tough cream puff. Its people like you who walk the walk that make life worth living. Whatever you make these people I am sure it will be nice. All your projects are!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *What am I doing here*
> 
> For those of you that feel like grabbing a chainsaw and go cut some trees to make things out of, this blog is for you.
> 
> ...


I started this morning thinking this would be humorous. So let me add this,

These were burned trees. So I am covered in black soot. I took a branch up side the head and have dried blood all over my shirt. I didn't drink enough water today and have been having muscle cramps in my arms driving home. But I have a trailer full of red cedar so I am happy!


----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *What am I doing here*
> 
> For those of you that feel like grabbing a chainsaw and go cut some trees to make things out of, this blog is for you.
> 
> ...


Monte, I've been following your work for several months now, and eagerly await your next post. But this one really grabbed me. I know one thing for sure-- when you get old and decrepit like me and just can't quite hobble out to your shop every day, you have one skill that no one has probably commented on, but please don't neglect it. That skill is that *you can write*, Man! This story reminded me of John Steinbeck's works. I could feel the compassion for this family.
Thanks much for the blog.
Have a good'un
Joe


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *What am I doing here*
> 
> For those of you that feel like grabbing a chainsaw and go cut some trees to make things out of, this blog is for you.
> 
> ...


Monte, You wrote a great report on this trip! My heart really goes out to fire victoms. Glad you were able to get some more wood for your stash. Now try to heal up before your next adventure! And looking forward to seeing you mill this with your new mill.


----------



## Rxmpo (Feb 23, 2008)

mojapitt said:


> *What am I doing here*
> 
> For those of you that feel like grabbing a chainsaw and go cut some trees to make things out of, this blog is for you.
> 
> ...


Being from the NY city area, thankfully I have never seen a wildfire on that scale or the apocalypse left after the newsmen have moved on to the next news story. The photo grabbed me, but as rejo55 said, the writing gives it meaning. Thank you for the post and best wishes to the families affected.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *What am I doing here*
> 
> For those of you that feel like grabbing a chainsaw and go cut some trees to make things out of, this blog is for you.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's quite a story Monte ! You've really put a human face on it. I am sure the family you speak of will be pleased that you can make them something beautiful out of wood from the devastation around them.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *What am I doing here*
> 
> For those of you that feel like grabbing a chainsaw and go cut some trees to make things out of, this blog is for you.
> 
> ...


Devastation sucks. Quit a story Monte


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *What am I doing here*
> 
> For those of you that feel like grabbing a chainsaw and go cut some trees to make things out of, this blog is for you.
> 
> ...


Great story, know what you mean about not taking enough pictures, thank God for memories, even if we can
not print them out for sharing. Have cut a few burned trees, so I know what you mean about the soot. You
would think that after a few years we would remember about that liquid intake, but with all those energy 
drinks available it is a little easier to ease the cramps, even if we do not like to walk into the store looking 
like a disaster victim. A pressure washer might help to make those logs a little easier/cleaner to handle before
you run them through the saw. Thank you for sharing, and hope the family gets settled into the new house
and life soon.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *What am I doing here*
> 
> For those of you that feel like grabbing a chainsaw and go cut some trees to make things out of, this blog is for you.
> 
> ...


A craftsman of wood and words. Hope they have a good Thanks Giving. You too!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*Burned Cedar & Box Elder *

Here's some pictures of the cedar I got earlier this week,




































For the most part the burn only slightly damaged the bark, the actual wood was still plenty good.

Today we went to another ranchers place that was close by. For those who work with Box Elder know that it can be very hit and miss getting quality color in it. We hit the jackpot on the first tree,


















I am going to use it for some side rails on a baby crib I have to get done by Christmas. New grandchild due that day.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Burned Cedar & Box Elder *
> 
> Here's some pictures of the cedar I got earlier this week,
> 
> ...


You certainly got some great stuff to work with. We had a fire go through near us a few years ago, and most of the juniper I've worked with died in that fire. Good luck, and keep us posted on how it goes.

TZH


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Burned Cedar & Box Elder *
> 
> Here's some pictures of the cedar I got earlier this week,
> 
> ...


A great haul for you. That last pic of the box elder would make a GREAT table top. It's beautiful!


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Burned Cedar & Box Elder *
> 
> Here's some pictures of the cedar I got earlier this week,
> 
> ...


I'm envious, very envious ! Mind you, I didn't have to bust my butt . . .


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Burned Cedar & Box Elder *
> 
> Here's some pictures of the cedar I got earlier this week,
> 
> ...


Monte,
I know how much work went into getting this "*free*" wood. Been there.
And speaking of color, color me very green with envy.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Burned Cedar & Box Elder *
> 
> Here's some pictures of the cedar I got earlier this week,
> 
> ...


Wow! Congrats on 2 occasions. A gr8 load of Cedar, AND, a new grand baby.. Santa needs to get busy. My youngest daughter is due to have her first baby near the end of Jan 2013.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Burned Cedar & Box Elder *
> 
> Here's some pictures of the cedar I got earlier this week,
> 
> ...


Nice haul Monte and I know how much work you have invested (with a LOT more to come). I'll bet you are really getting 'fit and trim'. Congrats on the grandbaby. My neweset was born Oct 26.


----------



## BGW (Nov 27, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Burned Cedar & Box Elder *
> 
> Here's some pictures of the cedar I got earlier this week,
> 
> ...


Beautiful material, Monte.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*Colors of the kill*

now that are slow was finally melted I can get back to hauling logs for the winter. Where I had been getting logs from is currently buried with snow. So I went shopping through the hills for trees I could get to. Found a very large patch that was very easy to access.



















It's located near a scenic area



















Although I look for all kinds of trees, beetle kill pine is by far the most common one that I do cut down. Most people think that the only color of beetle kill is blue and white, however it comes in many colors. Today I was pleasantly surprised when I was cutting some trees down and found red spots in the wood. The red fungus is much less common than the blue fungus. I usually expect about 1 out of 10 trees to have red (or pink) streaks in them. I cut 6 today and they all had red spots.



















When used for projects they look like this










I will post pictures when I slab these (hopefully this weekend).

Thanks for looking


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Colors of the kill*
> 
> now that are slow was finally melted I can get back to hauling logs for the winter. Where I had been getting logs from is currently buried with snow. So I went shopping through the hills for trees I could get to. Found a very large patch that was very easy to access.
> 
> ...


Cool. We had a freak 5 minute snow "storm" here in southern Indiana today. I was at home and heard it going nuts outside. It's way too early for us to have snow here. So the idea of everything being snow covered make me want to go climb in my bed under 5 warm quilts and stay there all night. LOL

Great find. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *Colors of the kill*
> 
> now that are slow was finally melted I can get back to hauling logs for the winter. Where I had been getting logs from is currently buried with snow. So I went shopping through the hills for trees I could get to. Found a very large patch that was very easy to access.
> 
> ...


Lucky you! Good pick up can't wait to see what comes of it all.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Colors of the kill*
> 
> now that are slow was finally melted I can get back to hauling logs for the winter. Where I had been getting logs from is currently buried with snow. So I went shopping through the hills for trees I could get to. Found a very large patch that was very easy to access.
> 
> ...


Monte…You are like a kid in a candy store with those trees…! NICE…


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Colors of the kill*
> 
> now that are slow was finally melted I can get back to hauling logs for the winter. Where I had been getting logs from is currently buried with snow. So I went shopping through the hills for trees I could get to. Found a very large patch that was very easy to access.
> 
> ...


Like a squirrel gathering nuts for the winter. Get em while you can. Some great looking lumber there.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Colors of the kill*
> 
> now that are slow was finally melted I can get back to hauling logs for the winter. Where I had been getting logs from is currently buried with snow. So I went shopping through the hills for trees I could get to. Found a very large patch that was very easy to access.
> 
> ...


I never saw trees growing horizontally like those. Must be a SD thing huh?

Those red streaks are cool!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *Colors of the kill*
> 
> now that are slow was finally melted I can get back to hauling logs for the winter. Where I had been getting logs from is currently buried with snow. So I went shopping through the hills for trees I could get to. Found a very large patch that was very easy to access.
> 
> ...


Great to live in an area that beautiful. Of course, Louisiana isn't really much to look at (at least the New Orleans area) we don't ever have to worry about digging ourselves out of snow. Happy for you Monte, that wood is spectacular.


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *Colors of the kill*
> 
> now that are slow was finally melted I can get back to hauling logs for the winter. Where I had been getting logs from is currently buried with snow. So I went shopping through the hills for trees I could get to. Found a very large patch that was very easy to access.
> 
> ...


Awesome score! Cant wait to see what you make from them


----------



## Spoontaneous (Apr 13, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Colors of the kill*
> 
> now that are slow was finally melted I can get back to hauling logs for the winter. Where I had been getting logs from is currently buried with snow. So I went shopping through the hills for trees I could get to. Found a very large patch that was very easy to access.
> 
> ...


Pretty place…. pretty wood.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mojapitt said:


> *Colors of the kill*
> 
> now that are slow was finally melted I can get back to hauling logs for the winter. Where I had been getting logs from is currently buried with snow. So I went shopping through the hills for trees I could get to. Found a very large patch that was very easy to access.
> 
> ...


Andy, That is a SD thing. It doesn't surprise me trees would be horizontal. I towed my travel trailer through there many years ago. It was towing at quite an angle with the back about a foot our of line due to the wind!

Lucky find Monte. I have some dying big leaf maple I am hoping will be stapled when I drop it ;-)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Colors of the kill*
> 
> now that are slow was finally melted I can get back to hauling logs for the winter. Where I had been getting logs from is currently buried with snow. So I went shopping through the hills for trees I could get to. Found a very large patch that was very easy to access.
> 
> ...


Nice slabs Monte. Those trees seem to be growing a really steep hill, lol.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Colors of the kill*
> 
> now that are slow was finally melted I can get back to hauling logs for the winter. Where I had been getting logs from is currently buried with snow. So I went shopping through the hills for trees I could get to. Found a very large patch that was very easy to access.
> 
> ...


Just curious… do you have to pay someone to allow you to cut trees from their property? Or do you just go wandering out in the open woods and select what you want?

Nice red accents by the way!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Colors of the kill*
> 
> now that are slow was finally melted I can get back to hauling logs for the winter. Where I had been getting logs from is currently buried with snow. So I went shopping through the hills for trees I could get to. Found a very large patch that was very easy to access.
> 
> ...


I have a permit to cut dead and dying trees in the national forest. Private landowners usually give me the beetle kill pine.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Colors of the kill*
> 
> now that are slow was finally melted I can get back to hauling logs for the winter. Where I had been getting logs from is currently buried with snow. So I went shopping through the hills for trees I could get to. Found a very large patch that was very easy to access.
> 
> ...


That is incredible Monte! Love the pictures. I want a liscence just like that. I want to be near those trees as well.

I can't believe you guys. Monte's camera was sideways! I recognize those trees! They grow upside down!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Colors of the kill*
> 
> now that are slow was finally melted I can get back to hauling logs for the winter. Where I had been getting logs from is currently buried with snow. So I went shopping through the hills for trees I could get to. Found a very large patch that was very easy to access.
> 
> ...


Mark, The truly incredible thing about those 'horizontal pines' is that they stand back upright when you cut them!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Colors of the kill*
> 
> now that are slow was finally melted I can get back to hauling logs for the winter. Where I had been getting logs from is currently buried with snow. So I went shopping through the hills for trees I could get to. Found a very large patch that was very easy to access.
> 
> ...


You sir are a smart man! Beautiful ! How and where do you store the treasure?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Colors of the kill*
> 
> now that are slow was finally melted I can get back to hauling logs for the winter. Where I had been getting logs from is currently buried with snow. So I went shopping through the hills for trees I could get to. Found a very large patch that was very easy to access.
> 
> ...


Many livestock sheds on the farm that aren't being used. Slabbed and stacked out of the weather.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Colors of the kill*
> 
> now that are slow was finally melted I can get back to hauling logs for the winter. Where I had been getting logs from is currently buried with snow. So I went shopping through the hills for trees I could get to. Found a very large patch that was very easy to access.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Colors of the kill*
> 
> now that are slow was finally melted I can get back to hauling logs for the winter. Where I had been getting logs from is currently buried with snow. So I went shopping through the hills for trees I could get to. Found a very large patch that was very easy to access.
> 
> ...


Like a gold mine, Monte.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*slow load*

First I want to show that I stood the trees back up properly



















I was under the delusion that I could hold 10-12 logs. After killing my winch and seeing the trailer squat with these I decided to take half at a time.










Good color though. Running late. But getting them home.










Thanks for looking


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *slow load*
> 
> First I want to show that I stood the trees back up properly
> 
> ...


Looks like a good load of wood, if you could squeeze the moisture out you could probably take all of them.
Now you have something to do tomorrow, nothing like having job security.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *slow load*
> 
> First I want to show that I stood the trees back up properly
> 
> ...


You are a working machine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good work and some good looking lumber too.


----------



## maplerock (Jun 21, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *slow load*
> 
> First I want to show that I stood the trees back up properly
> 
> ...


Wow Monte, that's a big project. It will be satisfying when you can use the wood in some of your builds!


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *slow load*
> 
> First I want to show that I stood the trees back up properly
> 
> ...


Monte, good to see the snow is melted and you can get some wood for your winter projects. I would love to see some action pictures of your sawmill in action.


----------



## jfk4032 (Jun 26, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *slow load*
> 
> First I want to show that I stood the trees back up properly
> 
> ...


A video clip of that big ole sawmill working away on those logs would be great to see…and make all of us jealous too!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *slow load*
> 
> First I want to show that I stood the trees back up properly
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm surprised you managed 6 of these Monte!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *slow load*
> 
> First I want to show that I stood the trees back up properly
> 
> ...


A lesson in woodworking! Did you have help cause those are pretty impressive.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *slow load*
> 
> First I want to show that I stood the trees back up properly
> 
> ...


As with most of the LJs, I work alone. It's my exercise program.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *slow load*
> 
> First I want to show that I stood the trees back up properly
> 
> ...


Be very carful. Please


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *slow load*
> 
> First I want to show that I stood the trees back up properly
> 
> ...


Sorry about the winch but it's always good to know just how much they can take (so you won't kill the next one).

That does look like a load to me. My tires are usually the weak link when I overload trailers (and no fun jacking that up and changing tires on the side of the road). By blowouts usually happen 2 at a time and who carries 2 spares?

Glad you got those trees stood back up!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *slow load*
> 
> First I want to show that I stood the trees back up properly
> 
> ...


The Bounty!!!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *slow load*
> 
> First I want to show that I stood the trees back up properly
> 
> ...


Good to see that load on the truck. Now comes the anticipation to see what they look like inside.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *slow load*
> 
> First I want to show that I stood the trees back up properly
> 
> ...


Wow I am impressed !!

beats my pallet exploits hands down!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *slow load*
> 
> First I want to show that I stood the trees back up properly
> 
> ...


Certainly a gr8 haul.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *slow load*
> 
> First I want to show that I stood the trees back up properly
> 
> ...


All I can really say is…. WOW!

I made a comment on Blackies forum post today. I mentioned that I did not cut down my own tree or mill it…. All your projects seem to be one of a kind anyways… but…. Just sayin.. wow!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*This will leave a bruise*

Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup










It's ugly but the engine was completely overhauled and a heavy duty transmission had been put in it. It runs great and doesn't even notice that I have a load. I also invested in a much better winch with log tongs. This was a huge improvement.










I got this load on in record time (beetle kill pine)










At this point in time, I am feeling bullet proof. I tied down the load and moved it to a safe distance so I could drop some more logs and cut them up for the next load. (Always move vehicles before cutting trees). After dropping 3 more trees, I was trimming branches and cutting them to length. I slipped on some pine needles and fell over backwards on top of a log with a branch stub sticking up. This hurt really bad.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Strictly superficial and I will be fine. But it really spoiled my afternoon. Of course if it had been a little higher it would have been a 911 call. 

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


DUDE! Glad you're ok! You're right about if it were any higher. Did you consider the implications for your voice if it had?


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


Monte. What the hell are you trying to do (Kill your self). lets try to be more careful. Very nice wood.
Chuck


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


Sigh,

I hope the chain saw was off? Can you get a spotter? I'm too far away. My brother is an emt with some graphic stories.

Actually Monte…It was a very good day.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


Monte, posting selfies now? Glad your ok, but lets take it easy with the disasters.


----------



## Silverhill (Nov 24, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


Glad you're okay. Great to hear about the new rig.

Hope you are up to date on tetanus shots, a dr once told me this is the very kind of wound that he would be concerned about, more so than rusty metal.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


wow monte, thats not good, ive heard of folks using corn cobs for certain needs, but pine needles are not the way either…..sure am glad it didnt go any higher…gee, that had to hurt…glad it didnt get any worse, i like the truck…it looks like a good worker.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


Keep giving 'em heaps Monte!


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


Glad you are OK.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


Well the new truck and winch are pretty sweet, falling over, not so much. Glad it wasn't worse. Nice looking logs btw….


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


OUCH!! Now that's going to leave a mark. But you walked away, ... Wincing, but walking.
On that new truck, a bit of BLO and a nice stain might help. 
Better tools than before? Hmmm this sounds like a good thing.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


*Was it really a fall on some logs…?*









That one photo of the torn pants brought back memories…you can never be too careful..Good that you are not injured worse…just a minor deal.

Looks like you got a good truck for hauling. Nice find


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


Very nice winch and log grabber grapple!

Injury looks like a new pair of jeans and you're good to go! Take 2 Advil at bedtime and you'll be good as new in the morning.

"Lets be careful out there"


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


You have not benn very lucky lately. At least the truck is and the winch are good.

Accident happens.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


Monte, Glad to hear about the new truck and gear. Glad to her you are well after your spill. Take care of yourself.

CtL


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


There is good and bad in every story Monte - the good is the truck and new and improved method of picking up logs - of course the Bad could have been worse - thank goodness that it wasn't worse than it was.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


At least your OK. You got the wood you wanted. And you probably came up with some new choice words.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


The silence was definitely broken in the forest.


----------



## scoobydooo9r (Jan 24, 2008)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


Man, I'm sorry to hear that you got hurt, but at least you got some good logs to work with. Nice truck too, the outside matters none, it's what's inside it powering it! Heal quick and start cutting up those logs!


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


So happy for your improved equipment and these are some magnificent straight logs you're retrieving. Futher, I'm glad you survived the spill with as little injury as you received.. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


Sorry to know you got those wounds, good to know they're not as bad as could be. Recovery quickly and make some good use of this great lumber!


----------



## Fishfreak911 (Jul 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


Ouch!

Nice log hauler set up tho.


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


Hey Monte, I hear Mike Tyson is making a comeback and is looking for a sparring partner….... This could fill in the time between your forest adventures and may result in less damage. More power to you.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


Sheesh Monte. Glad that stub didn't get you any worse. Heal quick


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


Monte we all wish to hear from you, not read about you. Take care.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


OWEEEE!!!
Glad it wasn't worse. Take a helper, next time. Cutting trees alone is not good.
Good looking log handler.

How's the new shop coming?


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


Glad you are OK, looks like that trailer and winch set up along with that big Dodge should serve you well.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


Ouch! Glad you are ok. Doesn't look fun at all. 
On the brighter side… great that you got the truck and winch.


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool (Nov 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


Ouch!! But nice truck


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


OUCH Monte! Glad the leg doesn't look as bad as the jeans! I know that's considered fashionable, howeveer I think the kids take them off first before they shred them. Great news about the new-to-you-truck, winch and grappler! Ice is your friend the first 48 hours. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


Glad to see you're gearing along Monte, sorry for the fall.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *This will leave a bruise*
> 
> Let me start by saying that I was having a really good day. I had to replace my pickup and winch for hauling logs. My old pickup and winch however were undersized for what I was doing. I stumbled on to this pickup
> 
> ...


Ouch! Glad to see your OK overall.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*A better way to haul logs*

Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.





































They're 16' long. Roughly calculated out to 5200 board feet (Doyle scale). My savings, about 70 hours of labor, no wear and tear on equipment, and not buying fuel. Yes I still have a lot of work to do, but the sawmill is the fun part. I hope to get 4-6 more loads this summer. No stopping now.

Thanks for reading

edit; there was a total of 83 logs in the load.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


Hi monte,

Nice score!. Was all that wood really free?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


$1200. If calculations are correct, it's $0.23 per board foot.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


Great stack of lumber, Monte.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


Mother Lode as the miners and panners might say.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


Great find and a "new" friend to boot !


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


score!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


WOW!-I would be willing to pay twice that price.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but is that enough? Happy milling to ya!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


that will get a woodworkers attention, i dont think there has been a wood gloat this size ever…lol…ive never seen one, that will keep you busy monte…that will give you one big stack or 2 or 3 or 4…have fun milling that.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


Way cool, Monte! Did you get to operate the cherry picker in the 3rd image?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


Great score! And you didn't mention that getting your wood delivered like this is much safer. Cutting down big trees in the woods with no one around to call 911 is always a little scary.


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


AWESOME! You are rockin now buddy. Looking forward to seeing what all those logs become.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


I don't see a stack of logs…all I see is a whole lot of soon-to-be Monte furniture


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


Score - nice haul. Should be well worth the effort and money.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Don't we say "You Suck!" when someone scores a real deal?

What's the diameters?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


They are 12-24 inches in diameter


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


When you harvested your trees, is that comparable to what you use to bring home?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of potential furniture.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


Looks like a gr8 haul for you Monte. At least you have the equipment to slice em up. Good luck. I know well be seeing some more of your mighty fine projects coming outta this haul.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


Is it a mix of species? It looks like softwood and hardwood.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


It's all Beetle Kill Pine


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


Pssht, just 5000 board feet? You should have that milled up by lunchtime. Hah, just kidding, what a haul and deal. Curious what's the moisture content of these compared to a live tree?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


By the time the tree dies from the beetles, it has lost 75% of its moisture. It's not uncommon when I saw the logs that they are around 15% moisture.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


That must be tough on your band saw blades then. Milling wood that is pretty much almost dry.
Do you have a lubrication for your blade? You using a wood mizer?


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


Outstanding for him to cooperate


----------



## scoobydooo9r (Jan 24, 2008)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


well stocked I must say!! Great haul, can't wait to see what those logs become!


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


I nice pile of wood. I am amazed at the amount of blue in you logs. Will make some nice lumber for your signature projects. Hope you have time to cut it into lumber soon before it gets deep checks. That quite a truck, I have never seen one with the trailer and self loader positioned in the middle. works for you to get mainly but logs, better size and more clear wood. Looking forward to your first class work that you do.
ps. alot of the bkp is cut for firewood here, a fellow in town must of cut up 10 to 15 fullsize logging truck loads and sold it this past winter, but it has been standing to long for good lumber.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


+1 on GFADVM's relief for a safer log hunt. I was surprised to read that you secured your logs by yourself. 
Take the safer road man, I like looking at your great products. 
Just another one of your fans, 
Bob Current


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


monte, can you get this guy to go with you to a place where you can vut down and fill this truck with walnut, how close does it grow to you…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


then go out and fill thtat truck with red cedar, you will be making all kinds of things with that and mix it with the BKP…they look good together…


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


Jack-Pot!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


Nice deal Monte. That is going to be a lot of nice furniture.

CtL


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


I've been trying to figure out how to haul free logs myself and I don't have the capacity yet to have a log truck dropping off full loads. Some day soon, I hope!


----------



## 1965scooper (Oct 24, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *A better way to haul logs*
> 
> Up till now, I have done my own logging. Spend 5-6 hours and come home with 8-10 logs. It was a struggle to keep enough wood on hand and drying to keep up with orders. About 2 weeks ago I run across a logger who said that he could help. A year ago I tried to find a logger to buy from with no luck. Wednesday he rolled in.
> 
> ...


Good to see timber from "back home" being put to good use. I'd agree with others about the value of buying logs delivered off the truck. Way easier and safer than snaking them out of the woods.


----------

